

Horizon – 1977-1978: Now The Chips Are Down - marcosscriven
http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/p01z4rrj/horizon-19771978-now-the-chips-are-down

======
marcosscriven
Totally amazing BBC documentary from back in 1978. Some really brilliant and
prescient quotes. (NB You can use hola.org if you're outside UK)

